# Uber can give the option to donate to MADD but not to tip.



## srugolfpro (Dec 28, 2015)

Obviously Uber is proving it would be simple to add a tip option since they are giving riders the option to donate to MADD this holiday season. If you are a driver with Uber and can't drive at night during surge times it is hardly worth driving. Tips would at least pay for gas.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Somebodies should come up with a tag on app that would allow pax to tip their drivers without much screwing around. The app designers could intermediate the transaction for pax safety and pay it to registered Uber drivers for a small % cut.

DING! 

Some entrepreneur Travis wannabe just got their free idea.


----------



## srugolfpro (Dec 28, 2015)

That wouldn't work. If someone wants to go out of their way to tip the will give cash. It's got to be put in front of their face just like lyft. I actually had a guy tell me he thought the tip was included.


----------



## Uberwagoner (Oct 11, 2015)

Uber shall reap what it sows.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Uber originally had tipping in their app. When compaints came in about them skimming from the tips, they eliminated tipping. It was a nasty act of revenge and not the bs line about seamless, cashless, horse manure.


----------



## mandreyka (Sep 25, 2015)

I leave some loose cash in one of my cup holders , when pax see it it makes them think they should tip cash. It works sometimes but I dont try to make it obvious. Most pax that do tip flip me a 5 or more, tips would be nice but honestly I think uber pax are ruined and will not tip for the most part EVER!


----------



## cleansafepolite (Dec 14, 2015)

the missing tip button is not the reason why they dont tip. ITs an excuse not to tip, not a reason.


----------

